# WLP029 for IPA



## AaronL89 (8/2/17)

So i accidentally bought a pack of WLP029 in December and its now just sitting in my fridge.

I'll be brewing an IPA next and it will have Pale, Caramalt and Crystal 150, plus loads of Galaxy hops.

I was going to use WLP001, but was wondering if I could substitute it with WLP029.

Or should I add both yeasts and see what happens?

Cheers!


----------



## JDW81 (8/2/17)

It will be fine, and ferments pretty cleanly for an ale strain.

Just bear in mind it will throw a lot of sulphur during fermentation and may smell a bit funky. It's normal for this yeast, and it just needs time to clean itself up.

JD


----------



## Blind Dog (8/2/17)

You wouldn't be the first to try it - there are a number of threads on other forums discussing the merits or otherwise of using this yeast in an IPA. Can't recall all the comments, but the consensus appeared to be negative (not that that's necessarily a guide).

No personal experience using it in an IPA, but I've used it in hop forward american wheats and hoppy pale ales and liked the results. It is pretty clean and attenuates well and adds some ripe pear / apple tones if fermented at the upper end of the recommended temp range. At lower temps it gets cleaner still, but I personally don't see the point.


----------



## dr K (13/2/17)

I guess you mean an American IPA....the Whitelabs chart shows WLP029 as a preferred yeast for this style, though not for English IPA.
The preferred yeasts for US IPA's are mainly (surprise) US strains, bar WLP029 and its really close cousin WLP036.
WLP029 is a great all purpose yeast in the Kastle.

K


----------

